# MISC | Flying Animals and Pets Safely



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Officials probe arrival of 500 puppies, 38 of them dead, aboard flight from Ukraine * 
CBC _Excerpt_
June 20, 2020

The Canadian Food Inspection Agency is investigating after the gruesome discovery of dozens of dead and dying dogs aboard a recent flight from Ukraine.

The CFIA confirms that a Ukranian International Airlines flight arrived at Toronto's Pearson International Airport from Kyiv last Saturday with approximately 500 French bulldog puppies on board, dozens of them dead and dozens more dehydrated and seriously ill.

"Upon inspection, it was found that 38 were dead on arrival," a spokesperson wrote in a statement.

"CFIA officials are currently investigating the circumstances surrounding this incident and will determine next steps once the investigation is complete."

Abby Lorenzen, a professional show dog handler, who happened to be at the cargo area of the Toronto airport to pick up a different animal, described the scene as a "horror show."

"It was just a nightmare," Lorenzen told CBC News.

"Canada and the federal government need to change the laws on the importation of these puppies," she said.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ukraine-flight-puppies-1.5620691


----------

